# einfach Möglichkeit um Web Services erstellen



## Guest (18. Jul 2007)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen, einen Web Service zu erstellen. Dieser soll sich auf einem Datenbankserver befinden und bestimmte SQL-Statements dort ausführen. Dieser Service soll mittels eines Clients erfolgen, der über die Konsole gesteuert wird. Die Kommunikation zwischen Service und Client soll mittels SOAP erfolgen.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich das ganze in Angriff nehmen kann? Vom Thema Web Services habe ich bisher absolut keine Ahnung und habe auch nicht wirklich das gefunden was ich dazu bisher gesucht habe. Das Datenbank-spezifische stellt für mich dabei keinerlei Probleme dar.

Ich hoffe, dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann, wie ich diese Aufgabe löse...


----------



## Philip (18. Jul 2007)

Ich kann dir dieses Tutorial empfehlen:

http://www.netbeans.org/kb/55/websvc-jax-ws.html

Allerdings auf Englisch


----------



## Murray (18. Jul 2007)

Zwei aktuelle Frameworks, die einem viel Aufwand bei der Erstellung von Web-Services abnehmen, sind Axis2 von Apache und XFire von Codehaus (letzteres geht allerdings gerade im Projekt CXF auf).

Dort gibt es tonnenweise Dokuemntation und Beispiele.


----------



## Philip (18. Jul 2007)

Ja, aber ich denke das Einfachste wird es sein, wenn man einfach den Standard benutzt, der bei Java EE 5 schon integriert ist: JAX-WS.


----------



## NTB (19. Jul 2007)

Da findest Du ein leicht verständliches Tutorial mit einer Schritt für Schritt Anleitung:
http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-soap-axis.htm

Wenn Du die durch und verstanden hast, dann kannst Du Dir Eclipse WTP anschauen.
Mit WTP wird das dann echt super einfach: Du baust eine Klasse, die die Funktionen des Webservice darstellt und klickst hinterher auf "Webservice erstellen" und hast am Ende den fertigen Kram inklusive Client.


----------



## Guest (20. Jul 2007)

Vielen, vielen Dank. Das hat mir alles sehr weitergeholfen.  Nach kurzem Durcharbeiten der Tutorials habe ich es verstanden und die Aufgabe stellte keinerlei Probleme mehr da.


----------

